# activating permanent residence visa on entry to Australia



## teamkade (Oct 7, 2011)

We are flying to Aus soon to activate our permanent residence visas. We feel a bit stupid asking but cannot see anywhere that tells us whether our visas are activated electronically when we present them to passport control. I would hate to jeopardise our visas by not doing the right thing at the airport! We have UK passports. 

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

teamkade said:


> We are flying to Aus soon to activate our permanent residence visas. We feel a bit stupid asking but cannot see anywhere that tells us whether our visas are activated electronically when we present them to passport control. I would hate to jeopardise our visas by not doing the right thing at the airport! We have UK passports.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


I think it's done automatically once you enter an Oz airport. The same UK passport's number is linked to their electronic database. But I'd get the visa label, just in case.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi teamkade,

Stormgal is correct about your passport number being linked to DIAC's database. I would recommend bringing a copy of the grant letter you received just in case there are issues in the database. 

I was able to get an Australian visa label on my passport by sending my passport via courier to the Australian Embassy in my country. Check out the Australian Embassy in your country what process you need to do. However, if you are leaving soon, it's probably good to delay sending it until you return back from Australia. You don't want to risk not having your passport with you in case something happens from them receiving it and sending it back to you. 

If you happen to be in a city in Australia where there is a Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) office, you can probably get the visa label there as well.


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Most visas are e visas now and its def done automatically. On your visa grant letter/email they will have given you a link that says when you arrive you can log onto the visa verification site and double check that its been activated and any restrictions etc you may have.


----------



## teamkade (Oct 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for your help and advice.


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Link*

Here is a good source of information to answer your question

I am flying soon too and have checked with all authorities. Visa label is not needed

Return Documents for Australian Citizens and Permanent Residents - Migrants


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

blackjack7 said:


> Here is a good source of information to answer your question
> 
> I am flying soon too and have checked with all authorities. Visa label is not needed
> 
> Return Documents for Australian Citizens and Permanent Residents - Migrants



I am travelling next week to get my visa activated too. Thanks for the info.

Have a question though. Upon arrival we only need to carry a copy of the grant letter and the passport. No label required from the local Australian embassy.

Is a label not stamped even after activation at the Australian Port of Entry ?

Here's an excerpt from what I read on the link you provided.

_"However, if you are travelling through other countries, you may be required by those countries to have an Australian visa label or stamp endorsed in your passport. If you want to travel through any country which may require you to have an Australian visa label or stamp in your passport, we recommend that you get a visa label endorsed in your passport before you commence your travel."_

Thanks


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a question in regards to the same context, if anybody could help me in answering it.... it will be really great... !!!

I have been granted a 190 PR (with SA Sponsorship) with my wife & daughter in August, 2013 & we are thinking of moving to Australia for a short period (4-5 days) of time in next month. The question here is that are we supposed to make our first entry in SA (Adelaide) or we can enter Australia via other cities (Like Melbourne & Perth, etc) & stay there for 4-5 days (for the purpose of activation of our visa, for the time being) & then return after 4-5 days to India.

And finally enter to SA (Adelaide) for the purpose of settling down in next 4-5 months.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I am travelling next week to get my visa activated too. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Have a question though. Upon arrival we only need to carry a copy of the grant letter and the passport. No label required from the local Australian embassy.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it. My passport does not have an Australian Visa stamped on it. I went through Hong Kong and immigration was seamless. 

Infact, I applied for a US Visa here, the US immi folks are known to be paranoid & they did not object to this lack of visa stamp as well. Ofcourse - I do have the exit stamp from India and entry stamp from when I reached Melbourne.

Long story short - no visa label is OK.

I did carry a print out of the visa grant just in case.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

nonny1983 said:


> Most visas are e visas now and its def done automatically. On your visa grant letter/email they will have given you a link that says when you arrive you can log onto the visa verification site and double check that its been activated and any restrictions etc you may have.


Hi there,

I was able to locate my Visa details on the VEVO tracker. 

However, I am not sure if there is a specific way by which I can make out that the visa has been activated and my date/time of first entry recorded. Help plz ?


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

andiamo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was able to locate my Visa details on the VEVO tracker.
> 
> However, I am not sure if there is a specific way by which I can make out that the visa has been activated and my date/time of first entry recorded. Help plz ?


Dear Experts / Friends,

I have the same query as well. I have come to Perth for PR validation. I am going back tomorrow and not sure of the following,

*1) I read on another thread that Immigration guys don't stamp on passport on exit. Has anybody experienced the same thing as well?*

*2) How to check /verify that PR visa is now activated after the validation trip. I remember that Vevo was showing visa status as "In Effect" prior to my validation trip. *

Will appreciate your prompt feedback please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asho20 (Jun 20, 2016)

*First thing to do*



panesarkaran said:


> I have a question in regards to the same context, if anybody could help me in answering it.... it will be really great... !!!
> 
> I have been granted a 190 PR (with SA Sponsorship) with my wife & daughter in August, 2013 & we are thinking of moving to Australia for a short period (4-5 days) of time in next month. The question here is that are we supposed to make our first entry in SA (Adelaide) or we can enter Australia via other cities (Like Melbourne & Perth, etc) & stay there for 4-5 days (for the purpose of activation of our visa, for the time being) & then return after 4-5 days to India.
> 
> And finally enter to SA (Adelaide) for the purpose of settling down in next 4-5 months.


Hello Brother

I am in the same situation now, please brief me what you have done in your first entry? can you please let me know the works you were able to do it in 4 - 5 days. Appreciate if you can provide more in detail

regards
Ashok


----------



## rajan20 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a query. We are granted Permanent Visa under 190 Sub Class (Victoria state) Me, my wife and my daughter. Our plan is my wife and I will first move to melbourne to activate the visa and then plan to bring my daughter with my in-laws in a months time. Will the immigration authority accept this way of activation ? 

Is this advisable. Please guide us.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rajan20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query. We are granted Permanent Visa under 190 Sub Class (Victoria state) Me, my wife and my daughter. Our plan is my wife and I will first move to melbourne to activate the visa and then plan to bring my daughter with my in-laws in a months time. Will the immigration authority accept this way of activation ?
> 
> Is this advisable. Please guide us.


As long as a) you each enter Australia by the Initial Entry Date, and b) your in-laws have a visa to enter Australia, then this is fine.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Dear Experts / Friends,
> 
> I have the same query as well. I have come to Perth for PR validation. I am going back tomorrow and not sure of the following,
> 
> ...


Ans 1: When you exit the departure line, you will feed your passport face down in a scanner type device (Smartgate)

https://www.border.gov.au/Lists/FeatureSliderImages/smartgate.jpg

https://www.border.gov.au/FAQs/Page...-stamped-when-using-departures-SmartGate.aspx
Will my passport be stamped when using departures SmartGate?

No. Legislation has changed so that you no longer need your passport to be stamped.


----------



## ManjuG (Jan 28, 2017)

*189 - First Port of Entry*

Hi All, 

I have received my 189 grant and will be making my first of entry very soon. Could anyone please help me with the list of mandatory documents that I will need to carry with me.
Also is there any list of questions that might be asked by the immigration officer.

Regards
Manju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ManjuG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 grant and will be making my first of entry very soon. Could anyone please help me with the list of mandatory documents that I will need to carry with me.
> Also is there any list of questions that might be asked by the immigration officer.
> ...


Just a copy of the grant letter

I doubt you would be asked any questions other then the customary reason for visit maybe

Cheers


----------



## Skaur1979 (Apr 1, 2018)

thank you, been wondering about this as well, cheers!


----------

